# Jack my angelfish has pop eye...



## turtle14215 (Feb 5, 2007)

I believe he has pop eye. I got some medicine to treat him but not sure if its helping. Does anyone know how long it will take to see some results? What could be the cause of this disease. Water is perfect. Temp is good. :shock:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.:wave:

What are your water parameters? What is the size of the tank? What are its occupants? What medicine are you using?

Injuries, poor water conditions and internal parasites are often the cause of pop-eye. Maintain good water quality. Do not treat your fish with medicines until you figure out what exactly cause the pop-eye.

There may not be any possible cure but good water conditions are often known to help most fish recover.


----------

